# Duckweed



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Anyone ever tried? And how are they? Are they hardy plants? And how do they look? I've never tried it or seen it...anyone care to enlighten me?


----------



## xtremeyolks (Nov 27, 2002)

They are extremely hardy, very undemanding. It grows like crazy in my 100g. I scooped out all of it cuz it gets annoying, but I must have missed a piece, because in 2 weeks the top of my tank was completely covered again........I hate the stuff haha


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

So it looks ugly?


----------



## xtremeyolks (Nov 27, 2002)

No it doesn't really look ugly, it just grows so fast it blocks a lot of the light that my rooted plants need. Here's a website with pictures: http://www.mobot.org/jwcross/duckweed/. It's good with canister filters, but if you have powerfilters the duckweed will clog it up.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Duckweed is very hardy and grows like the weed that it is but really isn't that great to look at IMO. It just consists of super small leaves that sit on the top of the tank and have descending shoots. Due to this, if you are going to get them for cover, the power heads and/or filters always cause problems.


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

I guess it's more of a problem than anything else huh?

I guess duckweed wasn't what I was looking for. When I looked at the link, it showed tiny little seperated surface plants. I thought it would be medium sized floating plants, kinda like a lotus plant but green and floats on water instead of on a stem. I'm not sure what the hell it is.


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

did you check out water sprites vanz?


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

I had watersprite...it's a cool plants, but not what I'm looking for.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

just got 2-3 individual patches amongst other floating plants


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

i have duckweed in my betta tank.. looks really nice with the roots dangling from the surface. i wouldn't use it in a tank with filtration.. it bugs!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Video

I removed this from a tank I clean


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

looks nice


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

its pretty good to used to breed bettas







i got some free from a LFS when i got some plants from them


----------

